# ALCATRAZ(PICS) JAIL



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ALCATRAZ...HOME OF SOME OF THE MOST INFAMOUS CRIMINALS IN HISTORY


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

A BLOCK...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AL CAPONE CELL FOR 4 YEARS


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BULLETS STIIL IN WALL FROM 1946 ESCAPE ATTEMPT SHOOTOUT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PRISON YARD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THE BACK SIDE OF ALCATRAZ


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics, man








Did you take that trip where they handed out walkman's to listen to warden's and inmate's stories? I did that when I visited Alcatraz: very eery, but a damn cool experience


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I got one of those tour headsets when I went and It was in japaneese! I didn't know how to fix it so I was screwed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I got one of those tour headsets when I went and It was in japaneese! I didn't know how to fix it so I was screwed


 LOL









Sorry to hear that, tho... But even then it's a very impressive place to walk around - all the stories...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats wicked I would kind of want to see that since I hear it is haunted


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i got the headsets and listen ...pretty cool..they give you a liitle tour and history abouyt the rock and tell you about the cells and inmates that lived in them..and its very eerie in there...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pack those pics rock, cool thanks for posting them


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah awesome pics man!
















its cool seeing pics like that and i havent even been there..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks cool and eeire. Nice pics PACK


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How much was the tour package? What fleet did you go on??

All the times I've been living in SF, Ive never gone to Alcatraz, took the Cable car, or walked the GG bridge.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Me too. I biked across the bridge all the time when i use to exercise haha. Did you see them ghost i heard about on the Discovery channel?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Alcatraz is fun. Last time I went, we took the ferrie across the water. I swear, I thought I saw a ghost there... bastards had one of the cell dummies move his head...







I almost ran out of there screaming...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Raf, whod you go with on the trip?!

Looks like you had fun. Last time I was there was back in 95...







Did you see the cell where they dug a whole in the wall to escape?!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i saw a ghost....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







.. i quietly tippy toed away so i wouldn't wake him up....

anyone ever see the escape from alcatraz..clint eastwood flick..well it was a real escape and thats the cell and the real head used in the escape..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were you talking about this vent ms.natt...this was the vent they used to escape.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I say we open it for all those people in Cuba n sh*t.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

me







...with my headset.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its 15 dollars with headset,but you have to reserve tickets in advance..sellout very quick..they also have a night tour,with flashlights...spooky..i want to do that next time i go..and i went with my g/f...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics







must of been sick seeing that legengary place


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

damn ive always wanted to go to alcatraz, that place looks so sweet. But last time i was in SF they told us all the tours were booked like 2 months in advance, so i was screwed and had to take a crappy boat ride that just drove past it.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

That'd be fun. Reserve tickets for Halloween Night, take the night tour around Alcatraz...







I hope its scarier than a Night Tour of Winchester Mystery House....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you been to the winchester mansion.???i wanna go there??how is it???


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I live by there.... I'm.. I'd say maybe 15 min. away. My uncle used to work there, then when he passed away, he was so well respected, that they rang the bell 13 times for him.
I've been there quite a few times, so I'd say its boring, but for a first-timer, it's interesting. Nothing scary really happens, unless your mind plays tricks on you. Well... unless you're bringing along people that want to see you jump. (My dad jumped out of a closet and scared the living daylights out of me...







) It's nice though, then go on the Garden Tour....its pretty...







I'd recommend it, just dont go too often. The stories they tell you are good though!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

good job with the pics man. I would also love to go there some time.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Why are you wearing the earphones....is it like a leaderless tour?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Why are you wearing the earphones....is it like a leaderless tour?


 Yes, all you get is a walkman/headset combo, and they let you loose...

Some guy's (I think it's a former warden; not sute tho) telling you the story of Alcatraz, guiding you through the entire building - even though it's not as personal as having a real-life guide, it's a nice way to check the Rock


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that guy is still alive and telling stories...he was there that day ..signing autographs and talking about al capone and machine gun kelly..its up too you really you can get a tour guide if you like or the walman its up too you..fast pace with the walkman...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Raf- Yeah thats what I was talking about.

I actually heard that, THAT place was actually haunted.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they say you hear whistles at night from guards and that you can see some of the inmates that died walk the blocks at night.....creepy but that would cool if i could see and hear that


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Let's make a trip out of it. We should go Halloween Night so that its super scary!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I promised to post some pics of my visit to The Rock as well, so here you go (btw: they're scanned, so the quality isn't that great):

Walking towards the main building:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Golden Gate against the sunset:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

From the movie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dining room:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is where they locked you up if you fucked up real bad...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Inmate's window view...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And to wrap things up, to more random pics...

1)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

2)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice.....long walk to get up to th main building in alcatraz ..huh??haha..tired as a mofo when i got to the top..how long were you here in s.f when you came?were you on vacation?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Pix you guys!!!! Judazzz when did you go to SF??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I visited the westcoast in the summertime, three years ago: SF was basically our starting point, but we had three days to check out the city







I kinda fell in love with that city immedeatly, and I'm dying to return asap (but, money issues prevent me from doing that







)
From there, we toured the nortern part of the WC and a bit of inland (Yellowstone, Salt Lake City, ...), all the way up Vancouver Island, and back. Probably the best holiday I've ever had









And yeah, I was tired as hell as well when I reached the top, but once inside, you'll forget to worry about that instantly!


----------

